# i7 2670QM Undervolten How-to & Erfahrungen



## Kytyzow (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ein Acer 5755G


Win 7 Prof 64x
i7-2670QM
4GB Ram
GT540M
120GB SSD
Ich spiele ab und zu und die Temperatur geht ganz schön hoch bis auf 95°C. Ich will mein NB nicht schrotten und will deswegen die CPU Undervolten damit diese weniger Strom aufnimmt und somit weniger Wärme abgibt. Hat jemand schon mal das gemacht? Ich habe im Forum gesucht aber nichts gescheites gefunden.


Filip


----------



## Fatalii (28. Februar 2012)

Also zum Thema undervolten kann ich dir da nicht viel sagen, aber es gibt bei einem leistungsfähigen Laptop immer ein paar
Punkte die man beachten sollte. 
Den Laptop immer auf einen flachen harten Untergrund stellen und wenn das nicht reichen sollte, wäre ein Blick ins 
Gehäuse ganz gut, da sich gerne mal Staub ansammelt. Also schau nach ob alles sauber ist und wenn dann immer die 
Temperatur hoch sein sollte, wäre ein Notebookkühler mit 2 langsam drehenden großen Lüftern eine Überlegung wert.

MfG

P.S. Oftmals kann man im BIOS eines Laptops gar keine Änderungen der CPU-Spannung vornehmen. Aber hin und wieder
werden BIOS-Updates vom Hersteller zum Download bereitgestellt, in denen die Spannungen, Lüfterdrehzahlen und
Temperaturgrenzen für das Herunterregeln der CPU angepasst wurden.


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bereits ein Kühlpad, naja mehr als 5°C ist nicht drin. Gestern Nacht habe ich noch ein BIOS update gemacht und leider kann ich immernoch nichts in BIOS einstellen...
Ich habe im Internet noch gesucht und viele meinen das es bei der i-series nicht mehr so einfach das undervolten geht weil intel die low voltage cpus verkaufen wollen


----------



## Abductee (29. Februar 2012)

das hat nichts mit intel zu tun, da sind die laptophersteller in der verantwortung.
das ein laptop-bios so umfangreich ist das man spannungen einstellen kann ist äußerst selten. 
hab ich bisher nur bei richtigen hardcore spielenotebooks oder per bios-mod gesehen.

wenn du in der windows energiesteuerung bei der cpu die leistung in % drosselst, senkt das auch den verbrauch (vcore und takt).
HyperThreading deaktivieren spart auch noch 1-2W

die temperaturen sind relativ normal für einen spielelaptop


----------



## bobtune (29. Februar 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren, suche schon lange nach einer Lösung. Bei den Penryn C2D habe ich immer CPUGenie genutzt prima Programm und die 15Dollar definitiv wert. Hat einen Voltage Optimization wizard der lange prime sessions erspart. Das wünsche ich mir auch für die Sandys


----------



## Alex555 (29. Februar 2012)

Bei vielen Acer Notebooks geht die Temperatur so stark hoch, das ist nix neues. 
Wenn es ein DELL, Schenker oder so gewesen wäre hätte ich dich überredet, die CPU Wärmeleitpads, die die Hersteller verwenden in die Tonne zu kloppen. Die Teile sind wahre Hitzefänger und durch WLP oftmals gut zu ersetzen. 
Teilweise sitzt die Heatpipe nicht eng genug auf der CPU, so dass die Pads nötig werden. 
Ich hab bei meinem Pentium Dual Core Crystal CPU ID genutzt, da konnte ich zwar keine Profile erstellen aber unter Vollast die Voltage senken. 
Mich würde es auch interessieren, ob es ein Programm gibt, mit dessen Hilfe man I7 CPUs undervolten kann.


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit intel zu tun, da sind die laptophersteller in der verantwortung.
> das ein laptop-bios so umfangreich ist das man spannungen einstellen kann ist äußerst selten.
> hab ich bisher nur bei richtigen hardcore spielenotebooks oder per bios-mod gesehen.
> 
> ...



Hey DANKE, ich hab max.CPU auf 70% gestellt und die temperatur ist auf 80°C gefallen!!!
Kannst du mir noch sagen wie das deaktivieren von HyperThreading geht... Ich finden nichts gescheites bis jetzt


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Februar 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Bei vielen Acer Notebooks geht die Temperatur so stark hoch, das ist nix neues.
> Wenn es ein DELL, Schenker oder so gewesen wäre hätte ich dich überredet, die CPU Wärmeleitpads, die die Hersteller verwenden in die Tonne zu kloppen. Die Teile sind wahre Hitzefänger und durch WLP oftmals gut zu ersetzen.
> Teilweise sitzt die Heatpipe nicht eng genug auf der CPU, so dass die Pads nötig werden.
> Ich hab bei meinem Pentium Dual Core Crystal CPU ID genutzt, da konnte ich zwar keine Profile erstellen aber unter Vollast die Voltage senken.
> Mich würde es auch interessieren, ob es ein Programm gibt, mit dessen Hilfe man I7 CPUs undervolten kann.


 
Ich hab heute in einem Forum gelesen das Intel was neues bei i-Series gemacht hat. Und zwar gibt es bis jetzt kein gescheites Tool das das Undervolten erlaubt. Intel will das die Menschen ihre speziele LOW-VOLTAGE VPU's kaufen


----------



## hysterix (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich hatte bei meinem X6819 mit nem i7 2670QM auch bei BFBC2 und BF3 wo ebend die CPU sehr ausgelastet wird um die 93 C. Ich habe gestern die Wärmeleitpaste neu rauf gemacht die Arctic Cooling MX4 und siehe da, es sind  jetzt nur noch 78 C   Also nen wechsel der Wärmeleitpaste lohnt sich schon.


----------



## Abductee (29. Februar 2012)

Kytyzow schrieb:


> Kannst du mir noch sagen wie das deaktivieren von HyperThreading geht... Ich finden nichts gescheites bis jetzt


wenn es dazu nichts im bios gibt, dann gehts auch nicht. 
bei meinem lenovo notebook und bei meinem atom itx board konnte man das im bios ausschalten.
(bei den normalen mainboards sowieso)

nochmal zu deinem vorwurf es würde sonst keiner intels ulv`s kaufen.
auf desktop-boards von div. herstellern kann man problemlos die extremen stromspar cpu`s von intel zusätzlich undervolten.
zbsp. ein i3-2100T hat sogar noch weniger TDP als dein mobiler i7 und lässt sich undervolten.
Test: Intel Core i3-2100T (Seite 10) - ComputerBase
der schwarze peter sitzt bei den mainboardherstellern die solche optionen zum wohl der allgemeinheit nicht freischalten.


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Februar 2012)

Des sind schon voll die Schmocks ^^
Die WLP kann ja bis zu -10°C beitragen jedoch verliere ich die Garantie wenn ich das NB aufschrauben  
Hab grad eben 45 min assassin's Creed revelations gezoggt und die max. Temp ist auf 74-78°C. Kleiner Nachteil das Game ruckelt ab und zu das ist aber nicht tragisch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2012)

ICh hätte nicht gedacht dass die WLP so einen Unterschied macht - da müssen sie ja ganz schönen Schrott verwenden bei den Herstellern (oder viel zu viel auftragen...) dass die original WLP so schlecht ist


----------



## Alex555 (1. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ICh hätte nicht gedacht dass die WLP so einen Unterschied macht - da müssen sie ja ganz schönen Schrott verwenden bei den Herstellern (oder viel zu viel auftragen...) dass die original WLP so schlecht ist


 
ja, größtenteils werden Wäremleitpads verwendet, die die Hitze schön stauen... Und wenn die Teile geschmolzen sind schmoddern die schön die CPU voll, so dass man auch noch viel spass beim reinigen hat


----------



## hysterix (2. März 2012)

Also auf der CPU war dick fett Wärmeleitpaste drauf in meinen Augen zu viel. Pads waren aber nicht druff aber es sind Pads auf den Rams bei der Graka rauf gemacht ob man die runter nehmen kann und auch Wärmeleitpaste ruaf machen kann ?
Ich liebe das X6819 das sooo easy das zu wechseln besser gehts nicht 



Alex555 schrieb:


> ja, größtenteils werden Wäremleitpads verwendet, die die Hitze schön stauen... Und wenn die Teile geschmolzen sind schmoddern die schön die CPU voll, so dass man auch noch viel spass beim reinigen hat


----------



## Abductee (3. März 2012)

wie willst du ca. 1mm an luftspalt den das silikonpad ausgefüllt hat mit wärmeleitpaste ausgleichen?


----------

